# March 16th - Dallas, TX



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*EDIT: DATE HAS BEEN PUSHED BACK*

*We will be kicking off the 2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR in Dallas, TX on <s>March 16th</s> with the 4th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Car Show & Concert. *










Due to the size the event has grown to, it will be held outside at the Smirnoff Centre this year (the centre is within the Fair Park facility). (Indoor venues were either not available or not big enough). 

The good news is, it will further separate the cars from the concert, and we are working on having some fun activities for everyone to enjoy (if you have any ideas, let me know). 

Here is the initial front of the flyer, and I will post the back-side with the cash awards in the next few days. Then, we will get the website updated with pre-registration information etc.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

TTT FOR THE WEGO TOUR....CANT WAIT...


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

already!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im there. Thee Artistics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Will the tour ever be going outside of Texas? :dunno:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

you know Dallas Lowriders will be there with some new toys!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Honestly, we are not one's to over-promise or over-do things. Currently, our focus is on building up the tours name here in Texas. Then, we will start to grown outside of Texas. We are looking at a few cities outside of Texas, but I'm sure we are a few years from heading out to California. 

The main concept behind the tour is bringing back car shows, therefore, it's open to other honest promoters (which means each show on the tour is different). Currently, we will have about 6 different promoters or clubs with shows on the 2008 tour. The tour is a points championship, where you get points at each show you enter, and it ends at the tour finale.

There are prizes for:
Tour Champion
Club Champion
Hop Champion
Bike Champion
Radical Custom Champion
Full Custom Champion
Semi Custom Champion
Mild Custom Champion
Street Custom Champion

If you saw the pictures, the champions received beautiful crystal cups and we did a great trophy presentation with girls escorting them down a center aisle, and confetti everywhere!

Anyways, if there are promoters outside of Texas who would like to be a part of this, have them hit me up or one of the other guys, we are always interested in keeping our options open.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

WEGO 2007 CAR CLUB CHAMPS WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!
DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOOKIN FOR THAT 2ND CHAMPIONSHIP!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin: Never been to one of these shows going to try this year.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Wego Tour #2

Hell yes, this years is gonna be awesome!!!! I'm sooooooo excited!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: :worship: hno: :werd: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

The WEGO TOUR 4 sure brought a lot of love back 2 Texas. The tour was 4 sure memoriable, and it felt real good 2 go along with the tour. The championship presentation was definately a good one, one like none before....TTT for the WEGO Tour...








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 25 2007, 06:52 AM~9526605
> *Honestly, we are not one's to over-promise or over-do things.  Currently, our focus is on building up the tours name here in Texas.  Then, we will start to grown outside of Texas.  We are looking at a few cities outside of Texas, but I'm sure we are a few years from heading out to California.
> 
> The main concept behind the tour is bringing back car shows, therefore, it's open to other honest promoters (which means each show on the tour is different).  Currently, we will have about 6 different promoters or clubs with shows on the 2008 tour.  The tour is a points championship, where you get points at each show you enter, and it ends at the tour finale.
> ...


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

MAJESTICS FROM K.C AND DFW WILL BE THERE....


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

whats up homies ill be there...hey will u have a model car category. hope u will ill enter if u do count on it


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Dec 25 2007, 01:32 PM~9528436
> *MAJESTICS FROM K.C AND DFW WILL BE THERE....
> *


CONGRATULATIONS ~ElcoRider~on making the LRM...
And as for the Dallas Show last years was one of the best shows I have been to.

NICE RIDE ON THE BOTTOM LEFT... :biggrin: 


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: thanx....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*<a href=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/RegFormD08.pdf\' target=\'_blank\'>Pre-Registration Form</a>*


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

looks like a good show


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

westside c.c will be there.....


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE WILL BE THERE .

I WILL BE TAKIN MORE PICTURES THIS YEAR. I GOT A BETTER CAM


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 27 2007, 11:25 PM~9548021
> *KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE WILL BE THERE .
> 
> I WILL BE TAKIN MORE PICTURES THIS YEAR. I GOT A BETTER CAM
> *


If you can make me look slimmer then I'm there.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 28 2007, 04:10 PM~9552142
> *If you can make me look slimmer then I'm there.
> *



i am a Surgeon with my cam.. but i can not make you look any more prettier  i see were dani gets it from  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Where can we see the judging rules at


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 28 2007, 04:43 PM~9552661
> *i am a Surgeon with my cam..  but i can not make you look any more prettier  i see were dani gets it from   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Stop, you're making me blush. :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Dec 30 2007, 05:55 PM~9566978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

will b there DEFINETLY!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

mrouija

pm sent


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Dec 30 2007, 04:55 PM~9566978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X-3


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Dec 31 2007, 02:26 PM~9573938
> *X-3
> *


lol times negative 3? arent you from rollerz only too?


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Can someone post up the hopping rules for this show or a link to them thx .


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Dec 28 2007, 05:43 PM~9552661
> *i am a Surgeon with my cam..  but i can not make you look any more prettier  i see were dani gets it from   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Quit hitting on my mom.... :angry:




Unless you plan on marrying her


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Dec 30 2007, 07:35 PM~9567695
> *Stop, you're making me blush. :biggrin:
> *


i hope i made your day 

 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 1 2008, 06:21 PM~9581980
> *Quit hitting on my mom.... :angry:
> Unless you plan on marrying her
> *


dont worry.. you still have the number 1 spot in my heart beautiful.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Dec 31 2007, 08:48 PM~9576986
> *Can someone post up the hopping rules for this show or a link to them thx .
> *


go to wegoweb.org for rules


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 1 2008, 08:12 PM~9582360
> *dont worry..  you still have the number 1 spot in my heart beautiful..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :angel:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :scrutinize: :barf: my goal for 2008 is to find u a girlfriend!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Jan 1 2008, 08:40 PM~9583101
> *go to wegoweb.org for rules
> *



Whats up Troy, so what class u gonna be in this year?? you bumpin up 2 semi, or u stayin in mild??? see ya down in dallas soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)

SO THIS SHOW IS RAIN OR SHINE? OR IS THERE A RAIN DATE?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Dec 30 2007, 06:55 PM~9566978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 1 2008, 10:18 PM~9584019
> *:scrutinize:  :barf: my goal for 2008 is to find u a girlfriend!
> *


OK OK.. if you want.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 2 2008, 10:31 AM~9586750
> *Whats up Troy, so what class u gonna be in this year?? you bumpin up 2 semi, or u stayin in mild??? see ya down in dallas soon.... :biggrin:
> *


semi or full are you staying mild or bumping up


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

LoneStar Ridaz will be there... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Artistics will be there... well like 3 of us.LOL


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I will get more details about show/venue in next few days....


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

i will be their and will be ready to show the new ride looking foward to the show :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE (Mar 7, 2005)

Ill be there


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADDY82DEVILLE_@Jan 3 2008, 01:53 AM~9594529
> *Ill be there
> *


x2


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 2 2008, 09:50 PM~9592956
> *I will get more details about show/venue in next few days....
> *


I know you got a lot on your plate so let me know if you need help. If you're O.K. with the car show stuff, I can go help you pack up at home.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Dec 31 2007, 02:22 PM~9573915
> *mrouija
> 
> pm sent
> *


  no reply


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Jan 4 2008, 01:16 PM~9606654
> *  no reply
> *


He doesn't get home from work until after 9:30 pm


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 6 2008, 01:31 PM~9621101
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


whats up dogg :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

whats up troy?? :biggrin: picked up a CTS yesterday, so da fleet aint my daily no more :biggrin: :cheesy: ....gotta start workin on it more now


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 6 2008, 02:21 PM~9621351
> *whats up troy?? :biggrin:    picked up a CTS yesterday, so da fleet aint my daily no more :biggrin:  :cheesy: ....gotta start workin on it more now
> *


thats good dogg. I know it was hard trying to hook up your fleet and driving it daily. good luck :cheesy: on the build  i know its going to be clean :thumbsup:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

First stop on the WeGo tour!!!! yay!!!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 6 2008, 09:08 PM~9624392
> *First stop on the WeGo tour!!!! yay!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

do you have any other dates of the tour i wanna come to show my car on your tour


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I have a preliminary schedule, but I would like to wait til it's finalized.....

Here are some that looked pretty much locked up....
3/16 - Dallas
5/4 - Austin
6/8 - Waco
6/22 - Houston
8/9 - Longview
9/14 - Austin
9/28 - Waco 
Late October / Early November - Tour Championship in Houston

There are about 4 other shows in works....we still want to go west, but haven't found a show that wants on yet...and we don't have the resources to do our own show out there.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 7 2008, 11:21 AM~9629876
> *I have a preliminary schedule, but I would like to wait til it's finalized.....
> 
> Here are some that looked pretty much locked up....
> ...


im getting ready :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

what date are yall looking at for the los mag car show?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Los Mag would typically be November 2nd, but we may make an adjustment this year, so I will keep you posted...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

So...will anyone repeat? Or is anyone new planning on taking home the crown?









We hope to have cash prizes up soon, too...just waiting on sponsors....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 7 2008, 08:20 PM~9633910
> *So...will anyone repeat?  Or is anyone new planning on taking home the crown?
> 
> 
> ...


only time will tell.


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> So...will anyone repeat? Or is anyone new planning on taking home the crown?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lilrocky45 (Dec 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 7 2008, 07:20 PM~9633910
> *So...will anyone repeat?  Or is anyone new planning on taking home the crown?
> 
> 
> ...


the tour champion shouldn't have won. that dont even have spokes or supremes. vehicles with rims other than spokes or sepremes should be allowed at the shows


when i say spokes i dont mean 84z, those should be at a show either


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 7 2008, 08:20 PM~9633910
> *So...will anyone repeat?  Or is anyone new planning on taking home the crown?
> 
> 
> ...


i know its going to be a tough year everbody has to step. :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

will there be any truck categories?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Our 5TH Annual Valentines Dance Feb 9th*


To get Tickets ask any Techniques Member.

The Tickets our Free, But we will be accepting Donations at the door to help with cost.....  


So, Once agin if you want to have a GoodTime with your Wife, Girlfirend or Freak
PM me or Get at any other Techniques Texas Club Member for Free Tickets ! ! ! 

*We dont want No One to feel left out ! ! !*

ID and Tickets at the Door ! ! ! !


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WILL BE REPPIN IN D-TOWN.....WUT UP TO ALL THE HOMIES IN THE D-TOWN ULA


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

WE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE THROUGH THE WHOLE TOUR!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jan 8 2008, 06:15 PM~9642406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

:no: :yes: :scrutinize:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:roflmao: :loco: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

:nono:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jan 9 2008, 06:04 PM~9651810
> *:nono:
> *


 :nono: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

This is the title that count's, at the Super Show in Las Vegas!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jan 9 2008, 06:30 PM~9652084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats that title ???? last i knew every title counts! but congrats on your win! besides we only have one chapter and rollerz has a shit load in texas and we still won the texas title! and theres proof it only takes one chapter to be the best!
remember when phaylanx de dallas won lowrider magazine car club of the year most of the members who accomplished that were dallas lowrider members! no offense to phaylanx cc.. anyway we will be showing the only way we know head high ride low!!! DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE !!!!!!!!! TEXAS CHAMPS 2007!!!
ENOUGH SAID!!!!! 















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

see you at the first stop in Dallas, It will be long trip for me but I will be there all the way from Long Beach, Califas


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jan 9 2008, 06:42 PM~9652207
> *see you at the first stop in Dallas, It will be long trip for me but I will be there all the way from Long Beach, Califas
> *


 :biggrin: ALLREADY LBC ROLLERZ IN D-TOWN!!! HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE !!!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

nuff said? why dont you start bringing your cars to cali? see how many of you actually show up! If we can bring our cars to Dallas why have we never seen Dallas Lowriders in Cali? Plus count how many Rollerz cars won compared to Dallas Lowriders. 13 to 6 Rollerz on top. Some rely on quantity, we rely on quality.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

No one in Rollerz took the Wego tour as serious as they took the Lowrider Magazine tour. Remember the red carpet? Since lowrider magazine does not have as many tour stops this year. I think you will see more people attending the Wego Tour. Props to the Wego Tour. I can say you will see more Rollerz at every event. So, enjoy the feeling you got in 2007 winning the Texas title.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jan 9 2008, 06:45 PM~9652239
> *nuff said? why dont you start bringing your cars to cali? see how many of you actually show up!  If we can bring our cars to Dallas why have we never seen Dallas Lowriders in Cali?
> *


THATS TRUE . I GUESS WE DONT HAVE CHAPTERS CLOSE BY THERE BUT SOON ENOUGH YOULL BEGIN TO SEE DALLAS LOWRIDERS EVERY WHERE WE CAN BE!
BUT ANY WAY DIDNT MEAN TO OFFEND YOU OR YOUR CLUB! JUST REPRESENTING MY CLUB THE WAY ANY ONE WOULD IM PROUD THAT WE TOOK THAT TITLE ! JUST SHOWING IT I GUESS!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

no problem, see you there!


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jan 9 2008, 06:42 PM~9652207
> *see you at the first stop in Dallas, It will be long trip for me but I will be there all the way from Long Beach, Califas
> *



I thought this car was in the Dallas chapter of RO and if thats the case the shows already in your backyard. Doesnt sound like a long trip after all.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jan 9 2008, 07:51 PM~9652324
> *No one in Rollerz took the Wego tour as serious as they took the Lowrider Magazine tour.  Remember the red carpet?  Since lowrider magazine does not have as many tour stops this year.  I think you will see more people attending the Wego Tour.  Props to the Wego Tour.  I can say you will see more Rollerz at every event.  So, enjoy the feeling you got in 2007 winning the Texas title.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*SEE YALL THERE!!!!*_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jan 8 2008, 06:15 PM~9642406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

I TOOK 1ST AT THE 6 SHOWS I WENT TO IN MY CLASS LADYLUCK, LONGVIEW, BRYAN, AUSTIN, WACO, HOUSTON. EVERYBODY CAN TALK LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS IN 2008. ITS GOING TO BE A TOUGH YEAR ON EVERYBODY.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

It is in the Dallas Chapter, but it doesnt mean the car is in Dallas does it?



> _Originally posted by LOWLIFE76_@Jan 9 2008, 06:53 PM~9652943
> *I thought this car was in the Dallas chapter of RO and if thats the case the shows already in your backyard. Doesnt sound like a long trip after all.
> *


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jan 9 2008, 06:51 PM~9652324
> *No one in Rollerz took the Wego tour as serious as they took the Lowrider Magazine tour.  Remember the red carpet?  Since lowrider magazine does not have as many tour stops this year.  I think you will see more people attending the Wego Tour.  Props to the Wego Tour.  I can say you will see more Rollerz at every event.  So, enjoy the feeling you got in 2007 winning the Texas title.
> *


(THIS IS ONLY LOWRIDER WAR,NOTHING PERSONNAL HOMIES....
ALL IN TRUE FUN WELL RESPECTABLE TOPIC.....THATS ALL)

THATS THA THING HOMIE !!! WE TAKE EVERY TOUR SERIOUS !!! IF YA THINK THAT THE WEGO TOUR IS A SLOUTCH,THEN WHY COMPETE KID !!!!
WE ALL N THIS FOR THA SAME THING,REP HOW EVER WHEN EVER AND WITH WHATEVER YOU GOT !!!! YOU GOT IT RITE WHEN YOU SAID QUANITY -VS- QUALITY IS BY FAR NO MATCH PERO WE 1 CHAPTER CHAMPIONS HOMIE.....
PROPS TO US FOR HAVING THE CHAPTER NO MORE THEN 5 YEARS UNDER OUR BELT.

ROLLERZ HAS BEEN IN THIS FOR MORE THEN 15 YRS. WITH BAD ASS RIDES AND SOME MAD RESPECTS FROM THE DLR'S,PERO WE DOING THE REPEAT BRO,"NON-DOUBTED MISSION"...........WE RESPECT ALL PERO FEAR NONE.

THAT INCLUDES CALI SHOWS !!!!!

WEATHER WE GOT QUANITY AND NOT QUALITY(WHICH U SAID IT),WE DOING IT 

HOW IT SHOULD B DONE...............

HEAD HIGH,RIDE LOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Jan 10 2008, 08:31 AM~9656651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Jan 10 2008, 12:41 PM~9658858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUP WIT ROLLERZ !!! YA HOMIES LISTOS FOR THA CIRCUIT TO KICK OFF ?!!?!?


----------



## ROLLERZONLYCADDY93 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Jan 10 2008, 02:41 PM~9658858
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

sounds like its gonna be a good tour.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....seems like da club of the year gonna be a good battle...big ups 2 both Dallas Lowriders and Rollerz Only...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 10 2008, 01:52 PM~9659488
> *sounds like its gonna be a good tour.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ....seems like da club of the year gonna be a good battle...big ups 2 both Dallas Lowriders and Rollerz Only...
> *


IT'S ALL PLEASURE HOMIE !!!! PERO BEST BELIEVE WE COME TO RIDE OR DIE 

EVERY SHOW WE ATTEND !!!!! BIG UPS TOWARD YO WAY HOMIE !!!

RESPECTS PARA LOS DE LATIN STYLE AND ROLLERZ ONLY !!! 

AD THA REST OF THA FAMAS OUT THERE REPPIN !!!!

"NON-DOUBTED MISSION"


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin: 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Cant wait to see Dallas Lowriders in Cali. Lets see if your actions speak louder than your words. Its all for fun. see you in califas


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

I hope the tour is good this year like it was last year.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Dec 25 2007, 03:32 PM~9528436
> *MAJESTICS FROM K.C AND DFW WILL BE THERE....
> *


and you know this . :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ENGRAVER, $RO-KUSTOMKING$


que onda?


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

*MY FAMILIA WILL BE THERE!!!

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/ss071.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Jan 10 2008, 07:41 PM~9662671
> *MY FAMILIA WILL BE THERE!!!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/ss071.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


wassup vincent!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Jan 10 2008, 08:41 PM~9662671
> *MY FAMILIA WILL BE THERE!!!
> 
> <img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/ss071.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WE DON'T HAVE HATTERS HOMIES.......

WE HAVE IMPERSONATORS !!!!!!!!

ORALE LOCOS,1 SHOW DON'T COUNT SO WE'LL SEE YOU 

HOMIES AT THE FINISH LINE !!!!!! GUESS WHO WAS 1st PLACE 

LAST YEAR AND RE-PEATING THIS YEAR !!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jan 11 2008, 05:34 AM~9666060
> *WE DON'T HAVE HATTERS HOMIES.......
> 
> WE HAVE IMPERSONATORS !!!!!!!!
> ...


hey 9-lives thats only part of the members homie!!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WE DON'T WANT TO RATTLE THA HOMIES WITH THA REST LOCO !!!!

WE AT 5 MPH HOMIE,HEAD HIGH,RIDE LOW !!!! D-TOWN STYLE !!!!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Lets all please ride low!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jan 11 2008, 11:12 AM~9666823
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Lets all please ride low !
> ...



X2


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 11 2008, 09:16 AM~9666835
> *X2
> *



I DONT HAVE A CHOICE BRO ,I'M A PRETTY BIG MAN !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   

IT SHOULD BE A BETTER TOUR THEN LAST 1.........NOT THAT THE LAST 1 WAS BAD PERO I HEARD OF SOME UP GRADES COMING !!!!

THERE'S NEVER MAJOR ENTERTAINMENT THOUGH TILL THA LAST 1 !!!!


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Jan 11 2008, 11:13 AM~9667214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOK AT THE TOP TEN WHO HAD MORE CARS IN IT AND WE DIDNT EVEN PARTICIPATE THAT MUCH  ENOUGH SAID.............................................


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Jan 11 2008, 03:26 PM~9669334
> *LOOK AT THE TOP TEN WHO HAD MORE CARS IN IT AND WE DIDNT EVEN PARTICIPATE THAT MUCH   ENOUGH SAID
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Jan 11 2008, 11:18 AM~9666855
> *I DONT HAVE A CHOICE BRO ,I'M A PRETTY BIG MAN !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> IT SHOULD BE A BETTER TOUR THEN LAST 1.........NOT THAT THE LAST 1 WAS BAD PERO I HEARD OF SOME UP GRADES COMING !!!!
> ...



*Man ! the last show was the shit.... was about the only Big Show that come to Dallas 2007...... and never mind the Dub Shit... I cant belive I even went to that :angry: 

Wego Tour Going To Be #1 In Texas Now That LRM Forgot ABout Us ! ! ! 

Anyway, WEGO is for Texans by Texans...................  *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 11 2008, 03:30 PM~9669384
> *and never mind the Dub Shit... I cant belive I even went to that  :angry: *


:twak:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$+Jan 10 2008, 09:31 AM~9656651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: Must be alot of Hating going on in the world !



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 11 2008, 03:35 PM~9669446
> *:uh:  Must be alot of Hating going on in the world !
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I saw that too!

Its funny as hell, but ok....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jan 11 2008, 04:35 PM~9669442
> *:twak:
> *



What ***** ! you did even go ! 

man I paid $50 for some nachos and a coke and I still got the shit's ! :angry:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 11 2008, 03:38 PM~9669461
> *What ***** !  you did even go !
> 
> man I paid $50 for some nachos and a coke and I still got the shit's !  :angry:
> *


To the Dub Show? Hell no I didnt go....fuck that. I was pissed enough at the LRM show :angry:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jan 11 2008, 04:39 PM~9669473
> *To the Dub Show?  Hell no I didnt go....fuck that.  I was pissed enough at the LRM show  :angry:
> *



You said you had fun at the huston show............

You still mad I was at your house all that weekend ? sorry homie some light's need 2 B changed.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 11 2008, 03:43 PM~9669501
> *You said you had fun at the huston show............
> 
> You still man I was at your house all that weekend ? sorry homie some light's need 2 B changed.
> *


Oh yea, I did have fun at Houston, but I meant the Drinks and Food were out of control. They made your lady throw out the juice in the sippy cup, but I was like it's ok...ill buy mijo another :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jan 11 2008, 04:46 PM~9669529
> *Oh yea, I did have fun at Houston, but I meant the Drinks and Food were out of control.  They made your lady throw out the juice in the sippy cup, but I was like it's ok...ill buy mijo another  :cheesy:
> *



LOL................. Say ***** what you say yesterday 

* " what you buying WATER ! ! ! WHAT YOU AFRAID WE GOING TO HAVE A DROUGHT "*


That shit had me rolling yesterday !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jan 11 2008, 04:46 PM~9669529
> *Oh yea, I did have fun at Houston, but I meant the Drinks and Food were out of control.  They made your lady throw out the juice in the sippy cup, but I was like it's ok...ill buy mijo another  :cheesy:
> *



LOL................. Say ***** what you say yesterday 

* " what you buying WATER ! ! ! WHAT YOU AFRAID WE GOING TO HAVE A DROUGHT "*


That shit had me rolling yesterday !


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 11 2008, 03:49 PM~9669550
> *LOL................. Say ***** what you say yesterday
> 
> " what you buying WATER ! ! !    WHAT YOU AFRAID WE GOING TO HAVE A DROUGHT "
> ...


 :biggrin: 

Fuck yeah niccah, thats a lot of water fool. I could understand if you bought groceries, but this niccah just goes to the store and buys a whole bucnh of water.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 11 2008, 03:30 PM~9669384
> *Man !  the last show was the shit.... was about the only Big Show that come to Dallas 2007...... and never mind the Dub Shit... I cant belive I even went to that  :angry:
> 
> Wego Tour Going To Be #1 In Texas Now That LRM Forgot ABout Us ! ! !
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 11 2008, 02:38 PM~9669461
> *What ***** !  you did even go !
> 
> man I paid $50 for some nachos and a coke and I still got the shit's !  :angry:
> *


warned you about those nachos homie :uh:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jan 11 2008, 02:55 PM~9669593
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Fuck yeah niccah, thats a lot of water fool.  I could understand if you bought groceries, but this niccah just goes to the store and buys a whole bucnh of water.
> ...



HE STILL HAS THA Y2K ISSUES IN MIND !!! hno: hno: hno: :loco: 

IT'S OK HOMIE !!!! NO NEED TO WORRY !!!!


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON TX WILL BE THERE


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

ALWAYS IMMITATED NEVER DUPLICATED


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

It was a good time last year we will be back agian this year.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

looks like this show is gonna be the baddest show in a while!!!!!!!
all car clubs show your best and lets make this lowrider year a hell of a year because its what we all love to do !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 11 2008, 03:30 PM~9669384
> *Man !  the last show was the shit.... was about the only Big Show that come to Dallas 2007...... and never mind the Dub Shit... I cant belive I even went to that  :angry:
> 
> Wego Tour Going To Be #1 In Texas Now That LRM Forgot ABout Us ! ! !
> ...


x252


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

LRM dont have any love for texas..


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Time for Texas to pull together and make the tour the best it can be. Since there are no lowrider shows, I think its in the best interest to support the wego tour and make this a hell of a year and a beginning of a new era!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jan 11 2008, 08:43 PM~9671340
> *Time for Texas to pull together and make the tour the best it can be.  Since there are no lowrider shows, I think its in the best interest to support the wego tour and make this a hell of a year and a beginning of a new era!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*x2*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 11 2008, 05:03 PM~9670109
> *ALWAYS IMMITATED NEVER DUPLICATED
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was wanted by plenty? i dunno


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

its hated by plenty thats what my tat on my arm says


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2008, 10:29 PM~9672247
> *its hated by plenty  thats what my tat on my arm says
> *


 :uh: 
yup hope they got that 1 right. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2008, 09:29 PM~9672247
> *its hated by plenty  thats what my tat on my arm says
> *


yea I always see this and Im like thats not right lol


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

LRM is not what it used to be..........Texas is on the come up with its car shows.....I have been to shows all around the country mainly with Goodguys, but I have followed others. THIS show definately gets the whole thing started, used to be the autorama did that, but it is not what it used to be either...after WeGo its off to Austin for the LONESTAR ROUND UP! which is in my opinion is the Best Show in the country.


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jan 11 2008, 06:43 PM~9671340
> *Time for Texas to pull together and make the tour the best it can be.  Since there are no lowrider shows, I think its in the best interest to support the wego tour and make this a hell of a year and a beginning of a new era!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*ITS GOIN DOWN FOR THA O8!!!!!! OOOOOHHHHHH YEEEEAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!*_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jan 11 2008, 06:43 PM~9671340
> *Time for Texas to pull together and make the tour the best it can be.  Since there are no lowrider shows, I think its in the best interest to support the wego tour and make this a hell of a year and a beginning of a new era!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

is this show indoor or outdoor


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

we will be their :biggrin:


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 11 2008, 04:54 PM~9670519
> *LRM dont have any love for texas..
> *




Fuck em.............How you going forget bout the biggest State in the U.S............But we all still gonna lowride and rep how <span style='font-family:Times'>_*BIG!!!!*__ :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:_


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 12 2008, 02:07 AM~9673975
> *we will be their :biggrin:
> *


X222


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Jan 12 2008, 01:28 AM~9673805
> *is this show indoor or outdoor
> *



Due to the overwhelming response of 23,000 plus attendents of last years show, Dallas officals would only allow us to continue as an outdoor event with the concert to be held in the Smirnoff Centre In Fair Park which is a covered. This first stop of the WEGO TOUR is guarnteed to set the tour off in BIG way.


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

ahhhhhh yyyeeaahhhhhhhhhh boyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Dec 24 2007, 04:14 PM~9520257
> *We will be kicking off the 2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR in Dallas, TX on March 16th with the 4th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Car Show & Concert.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i like that elco on the flyer. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

do you really think people are going to leave 100,000 show vehicles outside over saturday night?????????????????/ whats the deal with this?


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

*ROLLERZ ONLY IV LIFE*


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG!!! It's barely January and we got 10 pages on a show in MARCH!!!!! 

I wish my dad were here to see this....


....Well looks like we're gonna have our work cut out for us.... whose bring the Red Bull??? :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 13 2008, 01:21 AM~9680509
> *OMG!!! It's barely January and we got 10 pages on a show in MARCH!!!!!
> 
> I wish my dad were here to see this....
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2008, 10:31 PM~9678380
> *do you really think people are going to leave 100,000 show vehicles outside over saturday night?????????????????/  whats the deal with this?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jan 13 2008, 07:12 AM~9680946
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


:wave:
:biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 13 2008, 02:21 AM~9680509
> *OMG!!! It's barely January and we got 10 pages on a show in MARCH!!!!!
> 
> I wish my dad were here to see this....
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2008, 08:31 PM~9678380
> *do you really think people are going to leave 100,000 show vehicles outside over saturday night?????????????????/  whats the deal with this?
> *


We are still working on this, so be patient. Jon has a car too so he thinks like you think. Where would he like his car to be. I'm sure he'll come up with something. It's nice the show got bigger, but no where in doors to handle all of us.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2008, 02:39 PM~9676248
> *Damn i like that elco on the flyer. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :cheesy:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jan 11 2008, 04:43 PM~9670422
> *looks like this show is gonna be the baddest show in a while!!!!!!!
> all car clubs show your best and lets make this lowrider year a hell of a year because its what we all love to do !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I CAN ONLY IMAGE WHAT THA WHAT THA CROWD IS GONNA LOOK LIKE !!!! 
WE GONNA NEED MORE SECURITY THOUGH PORQUE LAST YEAR THERE WAS TO MANY CHAVALITOS ACTING A FOE AND WE DEFINTLY DONT NEED THAT SHIT AROUND THA RIDES !!! PERO OTHER THAN THAT,WE GONNA PULL OFF THA BADEST OF THA BAD COME MARCH 16 !!!!! CAUSE THATS HOW WE REP D-TOWN !!!

TO ALL THA CLUBS FROM US "DALLAS LOWRIDERS" 

MUCH PROPS AND RESPECTS HOMIES !!! 

C-YA N THA CIRCUIT LOCOS !!!


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

MAD RESPECT TO ALL THE CARCLUBS FROM TEJAS AND WE ALL KNOW THE RIVALRY'S ARE JUST FOR FUN ...........WE'RE ALL ADULTS LETS MAKE THE BEST OF IT FOR THE WEGO WORLD TOUR AND MAKE IT A FAMILY FRIENDLY EVENT LIKE IT SHOULD BE......OH YEA AND ONE MORE THING...
































































































* VIVAN LOS

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CARCLUB WEGO WORLD CHAMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

^
l
l
l

:loco:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jan 14 2008, 04:09 PM~9690115
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: We didn't even get paid or that. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Is there a show coming to Dallas? and nobody called and told me NOTHING!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 13 2008, 07:28 PM~9685285
> *We are still working on this, so be patient.  Jon has a car too so he thinks like you  think.  Where would he like his car to be.  I'm sure he'll come up with something.  It's nice the show got bigger, but no where in doors to handle all of us.
> *


id say reserve spots for the high dollar cars that pre reg and let them in first sunday morning


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://rapidshare.com/files/83882048/Unkno...00_PM_.rar.html



> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 14 2008, 07:46 PM~9694347
> *Free download coming right up.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)

lets make it happen :cheesy:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 14 2008, 05:48 PM~9693773
> *Is there a show coming to Dallas? and nobody called and told me NOTHING!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *



probably cause nobody likes you....hahahaha....whats up tim??


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 14 2008, 05:16 PM~9693507
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: We didn't even get paid or that. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

I was zooming in to see if it was my picture, so I can get paid.....but it wasnt


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Every last one of ya'll need to be at church on Sundays, so I will have Sunday Service that morning at the Rip A Brother Off Baptist Church in the parking lot the day off the show.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 15 2008, 08:49 AM~9699313
> *Every last one of ya'll need to be at church on Sundays, so I will have Sunday Service that morning at the Rip A Brother Off Baptist Church in the parking lot the day off the show.
> *



^
l
l
l

Mas puto


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Jan 15 2008, 09:49 AM~9699313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

You devils need Jesus.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 15 2008, 05:37 PM~9702535
> *You devils need Jesus.
> *


 Jagga Plezzzz......... You most not know... Iam a certified bible thumper !

ask around.......... Iam down with J.C. like Hood Rat's & Cheap Lip Stick


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Jan 15 2008, 04:37 PM~9702535-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I bet ya'll do....but anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## andre$$$ (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jan 15 2008, 05:00 PM~9702773
> *I bet ya'll do....but anyways. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT SUP BIG TIMER..


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Chillin on it!!!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We have been working with the radio station on trying to better accomodate the cars (but there are few venues large enough in Dallas to hold over 300 cars). So, we will have a final decision by today (if we have the opportunity to move the show indoors, we may change the date). So, I will post up information very, very soon....(as soon as I know!).


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 16 2008, 10:16 AM~9708246
> *We have been working with the radio station on trying to better accomodate the cars (but there are few venues large enough in Dallas to hold over 300 cars).  So, we will have a final decision by today (if we have the opportunity to move the show indoors, we may change the date).  So, I will post up information very, very soon....(as soon as I know!).
> *


is there a list of where all the stops will be with dates yet???


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 16 2008, 08:54 AM~9708499
> *is there a list of where all the stops will be with dates yet???
> *


There might be a list on Jon's myspace page. I know the one in Dallas in March is first, then there's two in Austin Cinco de mayo weekend and Sep. 16th weekend. I think Los Magnificos is the last weekend in October. I think Royal Touch car club will be part of it too. I also know there another one on the works in Dallas.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 16 2008, 01:49 PM~9710365
> *There might be a list on Jon's myspace page.  I know the one in Dallas in March is first, then there's two in Austin Cinco de mayo weekend and Sep. 16th weekend.  I think Los Magnificos is the last weekend in October.  I think Royal Touch car club will be part of it too.  I also know there another one on the works in Dallas.
> *


hi helen....

workin on it...indoor show.... already got a call from jay at streetseen and as soon as we got the venue i'm calling john....hope we can still be a part of it... ....


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jan 16 2008, 12:51 PM~9710388
> *hi helen....
> 
> workin on it...indoor show.... already got a call from jay at streetseen and as soon as we got the venue i'm calling john....hope we can still be a part of it... ....
> *


Why wouldn't you be? I heard you all had a great turn out last year. That's what the WEGO tour is for to help each other grow.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Oops, It came out twice.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 16 2008, 01:53 PM~9710399
> *Why wouldn't you be?  I heard you all had a great turn out last year.  That's what the WEGO tour is for to help each other grow.
> *


yes we did....great show!!! i meant it as in if we were able to make it on a date that wasn't already taken....


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Does anyone know Jose Rodriguez (Infinite Image Car Club)? Can you have him pm me, please. I want to mail his WEGO award to him. I need his current address.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Does anyone know Jose Rodriguez (Infinite Image Car Club)? Can you have him pm me, please. I want to mail his WEGO award to him. I need his current address.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jan 15 2008, 02:44 PM~9699293
> *:0
> 
> I was zooming in to see if it was my picture, so I can get paid.....but it wasnt
> *


I think it is your picture so get your money and give us a cut. :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 16 2008, 02:44 PM~9710814
> *Does anyone know Jose Rodriguez (Infinite Image Car Club)?  Can you have him pm me, please.  I want to mail his WEGO award to him.  I need his current address.
> *


from austin?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jan 16 2008, 01:49 PM~9710365
> *There might be a list on Jon's myspace page.  I know the one in Dallas in March is first, then there's two in Austin Cinco de mayo weekend and Sep. 16th weekend.  I think Los Magnificos is the last weekend in October.  I think Royal Touch car club will be part of it too.  I also know there another one on the works in Dallas.
> *



soon as you hear anything about the los mag car show date please let us know..


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jan 16 2008, 10:51 PM~9715668
> *from austin?
> *


I don't know, I thought from Dallas. I think he won Full custom 3rd place on the WEGO tour.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 16 2008, 02:58 PM~9710917
> *I think it is your picture so get your money and give us a cut. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Fo sho niccah


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 17 2008, 05:08 PM~9720455
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


whats up dogg, you getting it ready :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: will be there


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

still ready


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------

